# Questions on Bolens values



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Local ad for 3 bolens tractors and spare parts, no information beyond that. They'd had no takers at $1,000, so now "best offer". My question is - Is there any certain models that might make this a great deal, or, conversely, any that would not be worth the time to go look at them?

I know it's a wide open question, but I know nothing at this point.
Maybe it's telling that in the same ad they wanted to buy old Allias Chalmers.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

You need to find the model #'s. Large frames will bring good money. Tubeframes are less but are real workhorses and have a wide variety of attachments. Anything from the fmc days and gardenweb/troybuilt are good tractors. MTD has cheapened them to basic lawn mowing. I think currently there is one that accepts ground engaging equipment but it doesn't even have a cast iron front axle.
If you get the model # go to www.sonnysbolens.com and click on tractor ID at the top of the page.


----------

